# problème connexion sur MBP



## JChris64 (15 Novembre 2020)

bonsoir,

j'ai mes AirPods depuis hier. La connexion sur l'iphone s'est très bien passée.
A l'instant, j'ai essayé de les connecter sur mon MBP 13 (sous Catalina), il les reconnait bien mais la connexion échoue à chaque fois.
J'ai bien appuyé derrière le boitier pourtant.
quelqu'un a t il une idée?
merci


----------



## JChris64 (15 Novembre 2020)

j'ai une idée ... ils se connectent facilement sur l'imac.... 
est il possible que celui-ci ait la priorité à chaque fois?
j'ai le problème quelques fois avec mon enceinte bluetooth Beats...si l'Imac est en veille ou allumé, l'enceinte se connecte par défaut dessus (ce qui oblige à chaque fois à aller dans les paramètres de l'iMac.)


----------

